# Harvest 09 lol



## m.zook (May 2, 2009)

Do you have enough bottles for all that??


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

:lpf::lpf: I'm pretty sure I can manage it!!


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

Looks good though!!


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Make sure you use the proper equipment and lift with your legs not your back. I don't want you thowing your back out extracting that bad boy.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Yea I was worried, for awhile things looked as if they might get out of hand but I took a break, regrouped, and ended up pulling it off safely! Then did a crush and strain. I never would had gone thru all that for so little if moma didn't want it.


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

Dalantech said:


> Looks good though!!


Can't argue that, but it would look better spread out on a piece of toast with real butter. Or how about pouring some on a plate or bowl to dip southern fried chicken and yeast rolls in? Hmmm, nothing can compare to the taste of fresh harvested high quality clover honey. That's my opinion anyway.


----------

